# net.connman was not provided by any .service files

## Lovot

System informatiobn: ~amd64 (unstable)

Problem: no internet connection

What works: I can connect to the main router just fine, and get around my local network when I manually set up a connection, but for some reason, there is no internet access despite internet access being available and in use by other devices, and when I boot into my emergency systems, there is internet. this means the kernel and drivers are just fine, and the hardware is fine.

connmanctl throws this error when executed:

```
 Error getting technologies: The name net.connman was not provided by any .service files 
```

connmand complains about having the wrong version of xtables, I got the error to go away with ghetto fixes, but it's probably not resolved.

I suspect the problems with connman and the manual setup methods are related, but I can't figure out exactly what is causing it. 

Probably going to nuke this install, and restore a backup (again) if i can't figure out how to fix it today. Even if i do nuke this install, the problem will return as soon as I do a full update.Last edited by Lovot on Mon Feb 20, 2017 11:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

